# MONSTER Ancient Cline (a.k.a. fighting game with kemonos)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Watch here (and check the user for more vids)

New characters include a witch-doctor tiger and Ryougen's bandit brother Enkaku.

EDIT: changed links to youtube


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow,That was shit.



Sorry, Wolf, But this game doesn't look good.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Quiet you, I know you were fapping to it.

Anyway, fucking NicoVideo took the vid off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Quiet you, I know you were fapping to it.


Yes, Because have a kink for watching someone doing the same four hit combo again and again.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

And newbs playing the game poorly = game being poor

Anyway according to someone who actually have played it (in SRK), it's pretty much better than vanilla-Monster.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And newbs playing the game poorly = game being poor.


 And the fact that the stages/music/voice acting is poor and unfitting.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Quiet you!

Anyway, I can't wait for pics of the new guys <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

O U!


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 10, 2010)

Either something's up with the video or niconico.

Was this just general footage for the game, or a video of the loketest?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Yay, I found it in Youtube!

Click the user for more vids too.

And nico deleted it.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool stuff. Glad to see they at least did something with the UI hahah. Still not amazing, but much better than what it was. Also diggin' the effects.

I'm going to assume that very few, if any, US arcades will get this. :I


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

...It's a doujin game.

Anyway, pic of char-select.







From what I can tell, from left to right, top to bottom.

Ryougen, Delga, Enkaku
Katze, Othello, ???
Origa?, Rail, Siely
Orju, Aleksandr, Maya
???, witch doctor dude, ???


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...It's a doujin game.


 Do not know if to like or not.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 10, 2010)

The PC version was left incomplete. Playable, but very unpolished.

I'm saying the actual arcade version won't wind up here.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

It's actually good as far as doujins are concerned.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's actually good as far as doujins are concerned.


Really?

Also, Go back to bed Wolfox. :V


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 10, 2010)

Why must furries link and chatter about every game like this while never caring about quality?

"IT HAS DOG PEOPLE, IT MUST BE AWESOME BECAUSE I THINK DOG PEOPLE ARE AWESOME."

I'd rather play a good game with human characters than a shitty game with furries in it.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why must furries link and chatter about every game like this while never caring about quality?
> 
> "IT HAS DOG PEOPLE, IT MUST BE AWESOME BECAUSE I THINK DOG PEOPLE ARE AWESOME."
> 
> I'd rather play a good game with human characters than a shitty game with furries in it.



It's a decent game though. :|


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 10, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> It's a decent game though. :|


 
It looks generic to me, all I see is two muscle furs fighting over their balls. |:


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 10, 2010)

Judge a book by its cover wat. It's a location test, new character, it wouldn't be wrong to guess that these people prolly haven't even played the game before.

How does that make the game generic?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> It looks generic to me, all I see is two muscle furs fighting over their balls. |:


A generic fighting game would be Virtua Fighter or Tekken.

This game looks like an old SNKP game too me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2010)

Psst, ignore those who don't play fighting games. They do not know what they're talking about :I


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Psst, ignore those who don't play fighting games. They do not know what they're talking about :I


Is this towards me or.....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe Ashes, maybe you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Maybe Ashes, maybe you


Why Me?

All I just said it look like an old SNKP game. :/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

But that's due to poor camera


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But that's due to poor camera


 That's BS. 

And you know it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

No u!

It's the same thing with TvC loketests


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

ITT Wolfox defending shitty games because they have musclefurs in them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> ITT Wolfox defending shitty games because they have musclefurs in them.


Kemonos=/=Musclefurs


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

They look like them so they must be them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> They look like them so they must be them.


Kemonos is Furrybait in a japanese artstyle.



The more you know.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

...this is probably why I havent left playing Capcom vs SNK games...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> ITT Wolfox defending shitty games because they have musclefurs in them.



Yes, because a game that was good back then is shitty.

Oh right, you haven't played while I have. And SRK people who thinks its good too.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

You're just mad because you're stupid and don't like good games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You're just mad because you're stupid and don't like good games.


 GG, Troll harder.


Crysix Corps said:


> ...this is probably why I havent left playing Capcom vs SNK games...


 ?????

What do you mean?


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 11, 2010)

R4 Sagat 4life, yo.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember playing the PC demo for this.  It was fun enough despite there being like, 5 available characters and pretty bad computer AI.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 11, 2010)

Apparently, a demo version for the PC is available, but not yet for public use, and according to SRK testers it is definitely a complete upgrade of the first game.

Othello's changed a lot tho - with his Acid Lane attacks being different.



LotsOfNothing said:


> You're just mad because you're stupid and don't like good games.



And thus you prove yourself to be a waste of my resources and attention. Be off, you silly furry.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, one of the characters is Alto, a fat shaggy dog who uses musical notes.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 14, 2010)

Got to play some of the test version, and so far the game is pretty fun. Unfortunately, it's only barebones at the moment, so no versus, but got to mess with the new characters.

Also, the game is fucking pretty as hell.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 14, 2010)

Who's the character on the right side of Othello?

And I guess the characters "greyed out" aren't playable, hm?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> How does that make the game generic?


If you've seen one _[insert despised genre here]_ game, you've seen 'em all.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 14, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who's the character on the right side of Othello?
> 
> And I guess the characters "greyed out" aren't playable, hm?



I didn't get a chance to see everyone unfortunately, we were just bullshitting around. I used the tiger bandit dude, and as of right now, he's the only character with a crossup (dunno how everything will end up in the final PC release.)

Two of the characters were straightup unavailable, but I think they were both boss characters or something.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks like they are some "alternate" Maya and an old-looking Othello.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, gonna have to wait and see. But the game looks pretty fucking amazing (redone sprites, actually good UI, shift effects look pretty boss.)

Tranquility renamed to Defender, it's specific attack does an auto guard attack that you can't really combo into or out of. I'm just wanting to see some matches of the game, because I was seeing some shenanigans with the fact that any A special move can cancel into a B special.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 14, 2010)

What's the name of the witch doctor?


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 15, 2010)

Pffft, no clue, man, hahah. The way to boot up the game, select the stage, and your character was through a text file, so I didn't get to see much of the game. It's ridiculously bare bones at the moment, and since I'm not a tester, I can't get a copy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wtf wow

So it's not like the one in the arcade test?


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope, hahah.

That would've been nice, but still, got to play around with it.
Hope to hear more about it in the near future.

Pretty sure there will be a PC release that is what was at the Loketest. From what my friend told me, the game is at about 80 percent right now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh nice. I just hope the music doesn't loop. :X


----------



## ZakRhyno (Jan 13, 2015)

Where can one download the game from?


----------

